# Mabrook Ya Masr



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

World Cup 2014 Qualifier against Guinea. Egypt won 4-2 in El Gouna. I went alone with a pass on behalf of El Gouna Magazine where I do some freelance writing  Very exciting match. Here are my photos:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151878418993255.1073741839.665383254&type=1&l=12d1eed467


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

And my videos:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151878663733255&l=3918420104682056480

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151878683753255&l=3936140924058950272

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151878697183255&l=386028887583791602


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

Very nice photos.It would be nice to see Egypt make it into the world cup!!!


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, it would be the first time in nearly 25 years that Egypt qualify for the World Cup!! Bob Bradley is doing a wonderful job. I think the Pharaohs received a fantastic welcome back at the hotel after the match! I could hear car horns celebrating all evening.

Security was really tight at El Gouna stadium. I was on a list somewhere but as just a freelance writer for El Gouna magazine I have no ID. Just turned up with a copy of the magazine, my El Gouna owners card and Egyptian driving licence and my little point and shoot camera in my handbag. They took the magazine and ID away to check before they let me through the locked gates. Uniforms of all colours everywhere. Maybe I should have gone in the media area, not sure, but sat with all the locals that probably live in Bustan in El Gouna where the stadium is. The atmosphere was amazing and cheering and support.

One more video of the National Anthem:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151879888628255&l=788910191446140277

Now I definately would not be brave enough to attend the next CAF Champions League with Al Ahly v Zamalek on my own!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Gounie said:


> Yes, it would be the first time in nearly 25 years that Egypt qualify for the World Cup!! Bob Bradley is doing a wonderful job. I think the Pharaohs received a fantastic welcome back at the hotel after the match! I could hear car horns celebrating all evening.
> 
> Security was really tight at El Gouna stadium. I was on a list somewhere but as just a freelance writer for El Gouna magazine I have no ID. Just turned up with a copy of the magazine, my El Gouna owners card and Egyptian driving licence and my little point and shoot camera in my handbag. They took the magazine and ID away to check before they let me through the locked gates. Uniforms of all colours everywhere. Maybe I should have gone in the media area, not sure, but sat with all the locals that probably live in Bustan in El Gouna where the stadium is. The atmosphere was amazing and cheering and support.
> 
> ...


No wonder security was tight after this.

VIDEO: Egypt


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

El Gouna said they didn't want another Ahly/Zamalek match but there is no where else to play it because of security. I read one Arabic headline that said 'Clashes devastate tourism in Hurghada'. I tuned in 20 minutes late so didn't see what happened. They were playing the team from Congo. The last time Ahly/Zamalek met in the CAF league there were 7,000 fans turned up in El Gouna despite CAF saying the teams would be disqualified if supporters came to the stadium. The team has been heavily fined for the clashes in the Congo match. The Ahly/Zamalek match was without trouble. They drew 1-1.


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

As an American I like soccer,but its just starting to get bigger there.Not like in South America or europe and elsewhere,where soccer goes beyond just being a sport.And yes the fans get crazy unlike any other sports fans...lol.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

re security, on several occasions they have played in army owned stadia, like the one in Borg (Alex) and the new one (I think they call it Armed Forces Stadium) between Nasr City and New Cairo.


----------

